# S5 cabriolet



## Frasman77 (Apr 14, 2010)

Off topic for this forum but hopefully posted in the right place.

I'm interested to know if anyone's driven the S5 cabriolet (with the 3.0 v6) and has any views on it?

In what I am sure is a familiar story I am thinking of trading in my tt roadster early next year for something with a few extra seats. I can't quite bring myself to give up the joy of a folding roof, even if the Scottish climate means it only comes down for a few weeks a year.

The s5 seems to be one of the more practicable 4 seater convertibles as unlike the 3 series you can actually use the boot with the roof down. The rear seats are also actual seats as opposed to a leather parcel shelf as found in certain other models. I'm also thinking the quattro will make it a more realistic proposition should we have another winter like the year before last.

Having done quite a bit of research the reviews all seem very positive, with the exception of What Car? who give it a fairly damning review, criticising the handling very badly indeed. Having got very used to the my TT's handling I'm concerned that the s5 will feel like a big bloated convertible in comparison. Yes I realise it is a lot bigger and a lot heavier, but does anyone have any first hand experience?

Cheers


----------



## DanEE (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi there,

I have a tts and took an s5 convertible 2.0 diesel for a test drive. Obviously very different cars, apart from the poke I felt the S5 was like a tank, way to massive for me. Convertibles are lovely, my tts is a roadster but would not have an S5, even if a beefy version. Have you thought of an rs3 with sunroof?


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

DanEE said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a tts and took an s5 convertible 2.0 diesel for a test drive. Obviously very different cars, apart from the poke I felt the S5 was like a tank, way to massive for me. Convertibles are lovely, my tts is a roadster but would not have an S5, even if a beefy version. Have you thought of an rs3 with sunroof?


Don't you mean A5?

A little bit different to an S5.


----------



## Frasman77 (Apr 14, 2010)

The thinking behind the s5 instead of an a5 is that hopefully the extra poke will be enough to keep the smile on my face and compensate for any minor handling niggles. I was just surprised at how negative the what car review was.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Look for username Caney


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Matt B said:


> Look for username Caney


Yep Steve has a 3.0 supercharged S5 cab and he loves it


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

I had the 3.0TDI A5 for 2 weeks. It is a really nice cruiser. Plenty poke and a much nicer cabin than the TT and surprisingly ecconomical to run.

The S5 will pass most things on the road ................ except the petrol stations.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've not been looking at the Cab, but I've been looking at various Audis with that engine (and the 3.0T that isn't the S)

Seems great, but also seems abysmal on fuel. Falls way short of official Audi figures at something like an average of low 20s.

If that doesn't really bother you, then why not? Friends of ours have one of the last A4s with the 2.0T and that's fairly rapid, so an S5 would be fine.


----------



## Frasman77 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks all.

Torn between the S5 and the 3.0 TDI quattro which as you know is less than a second slower over the 0-60 .Took one out for a test drive and it certainly had plenty poke. Haven't yet test driven an S5 though and am keen to do so.


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

It depends on what year you are looking at buying! The newer S5 has the 3.0 TFSI and is VERY moddable! something like 330bhp standard but with a Map, Exhuast and induction can see well over another 100bhp so 430bhp is with not much spend! (pretty much RS5 terriorty)

The older ones are a 4.2 V8 but your pretty much stuck with that standard power of 340bhp or something a map will see probably 360ish bhp!

S5 is a different league to the A5 its like comparing a BMW M3 to or 330 diesel they are worlds apart


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

I can get 28 mpg on a long run but 17 mpg round town  its my wifes daily driver though so she pays for the fuel( most of the time)


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Dance171 said:


> It depends on what year you are looking at buying! The newer S5 has the 3.0 TFSI and is VERY moddable! something like 330bhp standard but with a Map, Exhuast and induction can see well over another 100bhp so 430bhp is with not much spend! (pretty much RS5 terriorty)
> 
> The older ones are a 4.2 V8 but your pretty much stuck with that standard power of 340bhp or something a map will see probably 360ish bhp!
> 
> S5 is a different league to the A5 its like comparing a BMW M3 to or 330 diesel they are worlds apart


If he is looking at the cab then it is only available with a supercharger. Prefer the newer engine to the older one. Much cheaper and easier to tune!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I enjoyed my time with the S5 cab. 
3.0v6 Prob one of if not the best engine Audi currently produce - thirsty around town is he only down side.


----------



## Frasman77 (Apr 14, 2010)

Well...took the plunge, as you can see. Traded in my TT roadster for a 2010 S5 cab.

Loving the car so far. Will post some thoughts on it once I've driven it a bit more.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Frasman77 said:


> Well...took the plunge, as you can see. Traded in my TT roadster for a 2010 S5 cab.
> 
> Loving the car so far. Will post some thoughts on it once I've driven it a bit more.


Looks lovely mate,whats the spec?


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice new car for the new year, enjoy :arrow:


----------



## Frasman77 (Apr 14, 2010)

caney said:


> Frasman77 said:
> 
> 
> > Well...took the plunge, as you can see. Traded in my TT roadster for a 2010 S5 cab.
> ...


It's actually got a decent amount of options. B&O, MMI plus with the telephone prep, adaptive cruise, hill hold assist, comfort pack (I think that's what it's called - leccy mirrors, memory seats etc), drive select with sports differential (something I was very keen on since I gather it really does improve handling in the corners - not that I'm exactly throwing it round a track though). Black leather interior.

And yes it is a thirsty [email protected]@rd isn't it. Have seen 28 on the motorway, most of the time the average on motorway / slightly longer journeys is around 24 / 25mpg. Still, it could be worse. Is yours a facelift model Caney? I see they are slightly more economical.

Never driven a car with the s-tronic gearbox so this is taking a bit of getting used to as well. I'm undecided as to whether I miss the manual gearbox I had in the TT but I think with a bit of getting to know how to drive it properly with the paddle shifters I could learn to love it.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

I found paddle shifters were fun for a while, but I now just stick it in S mode and let the car do the work.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

wow that's a great spec very similar to mine [smiley=cheers.gif] just keep it in s mode as normal drive is lazy and produces a bit of drone from the exhaust i found? Doesn't seem to effect the mpg in s mode either! mine is a 2011 model so pre facelift i believe,newer model has a different gearnob and extra trim.i would seriously consider getting a remap though,really turns it into a lovely fast road car without any change in drivability.typicalgains are 60-80bhp  
steve


----------

